# 20 awesome quotes from Don Frye last night.



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/09/12/shark-fights-13-the-don-frye-experience/



> When so many viewers have become accustomed to the high-end production values of UFC pay-per-views, which operate like a well-oiled machine, slummin' it for cards like Shine Fights: Lightweight Grand Prix or Moosin: God of War is sometimes a necessary evil for many that comes with being a fan.
> 
> Saturday's Shark Fights 13 pay-per-view could have fallen into that category. And from a strictly visual standpoint, it often made local cable access programming look Emmy-worthy.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If I didn't know any better I'd say Don is gay with all of those queer quotes. I'm not going to lie that just sounded weird!:confused05:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ladies and gentleman, I believe we've found a replacement for Mike Goldberg.

My personal favorite was 13, but they are all pretty amazing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just wish he would have made a reference to varmit. Frye is Yosimite Sam I am convinced.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I was loving the akward pauses when he'd go to far....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He also did the 'My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die' business to describe what it's like to be fighting on instinct alone (like Alexander in round 1).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Speaking of which I know Don is retired but what would a Houston Alexander versus Don Frye fight look like?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

They should sell Don Frye Moustache's and Hats at all Shark Fights events.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The hats I agree. The mustache should stay with him until the day he dies!raise01:


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

*Abnormal man... lol*

Don Frye is pretty much amazing at always having something rediculous to say... He rarely says normal things, which has to be pretty hard to keep ubp...


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

haha great quotes, but #13 was my favourite!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Definitely a different take on the whole analysis thing. Not very professional, a little too silly at times, but kind of entertaining at other times,


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Ladies and gentleman, I believe we've found a replacement for Mike Goldberg.
> 
> My personal favorite was 13, but they are all pretty amazing.





LuckyPunch said:


> haha great quotes, but #13 was my favourite!


Yeah, 13 was the best, im still loling of it... :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha, at least his one hell of an entertaining commentator.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Don Frye was the whole F'n show!  Gotta get a hold of this somehow, Frye is just too awesome to miss


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I've watched this 3 times now! I fell asleep to it last night, and probably will many nights. Bas + Frye = <3


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I ROFL'd. I had no idea he was such a lyrical gangsta.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

9. On Brock Larson's unanimous decision loss and Frye's continued theory he may have been ill: "I'd like to hear if something was wrong with him tomorrow (instead of right after the fight). You don't want the Tito Ortiz list of excuses here. No one respects that." 



Oh noes he didn't hahahahahahahah


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder how Don would do as a coach, possibly in an Ultimate Fighter where the coaches are retired MMA fighters!:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I wonder how Don would do as a coach, possibly in an Ultimate Fighter where the coaches are retired MMA fighters!:thumbsup:


That's a different thread.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's true. Would talking about Frye being in the UFC Hall of Fame also be another thread?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> That's true. Would talking about Frye being in the UFC Hall of Fame also be another thread?


Yes. Stay on topic or leave the thread.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok then. I wonder what would happen if Tito heard that comment from Don. He may take it personally and call him out of retirment for a grudge match!:thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> On the difficulty of finding an MMA fight in France: "I didn't know France was ever in a fight. ... I heard Italy just declared war on Spain, and France surrendered."





> On Brock Larson's unanimous decision loss and Frye's continued theory he may have been ill: "I'd like to hear if something was wrong with him tomorrow (instead of right after the fight). You don't want the Tito Ortiz list of excuses here. No one respects that."


My personal favorites!
I LOL'd so hard.
Frye + Bas = comedy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The 13th might have been the funniest but number 8 was the best!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I needed to pause and rewind and listen again to the greatest comments (#1-3) at the beginning of the broadcast. So hilariously inappropriate. The whole prison sex reference was just too much. It's all the more funny coming from a guy like Don Frye, obviously talking about conjugal visits with his wife or some ladies of the night, but when describing it solely as prison sex, with the noise, violence, and sweat...oh man Don Kruck must have been the most embarassed he'd ever been in his life.

Can you imagine having paid the $29.95 or whatever this PPV cost and hearing that stuff? Hahahahaha. To me it would make it worth it, but to many others maybe not? 

Classic. Gold.


----------

